# Peeing from a tree stand??



## Hearts&Arrows

Hi ladies. I am very excited to go hunting for the first time this year with my new bow (I have been practicing hard!) But...I have one problem. Judging by how small my bladder is, I know I will have to pee at least a couple times while hunting. The question I have is, how do you girls do it? Get down from your tree stand everytime, or is there another easier way? okay, let me know please!  That'd be wonderful. Good luck this year!


----------



## atomic archer

I've never been hunting....but I have hiked and camped alot. You can purchase handheld urinal bottles that have an adapter for women. They're a bit awkward at first.....but completely usable. Now, I'm sure the other ladies on here can tell you if that would be a no-no in regards to scent issues. But, it's something that might work for you anyway.


----------



## absolutecool

Well, I try to not drink a lot before I go hunting, that helps a lot and I will just sip on water while in the stand. But if I do have to go I just get down and walk away from my stand and go...I will probably get jumped on by the scent control police but that's what I do. Most of the time we get down at lunch at meet at the truck so I can make it till then but not all the time..

Just do what you gotta do....and have fun hunting!!!


----------



## Lady Hunter

Just drop your drawers and let 'er rip! 

(Sorry, I had to say it!)


----------



## Horses&Hunting

Well I don't hunt from a tree stand so I just drop them where I sit. Hasn't bothered me or the deer lol. Why walk away, then someone out there will mistake you for a deer and shoot you. But then again if you gotta do number 2 then you really don't wanna sit by that lol. So I walk away when I have to do that. lol. The real question you should ask is. Who can see your behind when you are out there with your pants down lolol. That goes through my head lol.


----------



## Alpha Doe

I hunt from a stand all the time...I stay in my stand! Just look around to make sure no deer or hunters within sight, stand up, turn around and drop them. If you go to the bowhunting forum you will be surprised at the amount of guys willing to pay big bucks for your magic peee. They say we get all the breaks in life! I hope no one sees me but if they do...oh well! If you don't like, don't look! But I've only had to do it a couple of times.


----------



## TxStarr

My DH just pees from the stand! I don't hunt in a tree stand but I do hunt in box blinds and pop up blinds and don't want to get out to go to the bathroom. I have something similar to this:

http://www.freshette.com/index.html

Mine is a different brand that I bought from the WomenHunters site a few years ago when they were not going to sell them anymore. I LOVE it! I don't have to worry about privacy (who's going to see me through wood or blind?) but can't just pee on the floor of the box blind or the ground in the blind (we put carpet in them) so this is the ideal thing for me.


----------



## imadragonkeeper

H+A so glad you asked this question - I had been wondering myself. I have only hunted from a blind previously and this will be my first year hunting from a tree stand. Hubby never gets down from his to go, but then men have it much easier than we do!:wink: I will probably get down to go only because I don't relish trying to balance on the tiny platform of my ladder stand with my bare nether region hanging over the side


----------



## lil bow peep

*urinal*

I hunt all the time from a stand and have found the urinal for women the best invention. You can order them from campmor.com and they are reasonably priced. It can get real tough to sit in that stand for long if you have to go and the idea is to enjoy ourselves so do what it takes to make enjoyable.
Good luck to all this year. Bring em down girls.


----------



## flathead

Let it run down leg.


----------



## HuntinChick

*One more option*

Okay so this isn't very glamorous, but trying to pee in a treestand isn't glamorous anyway. If you don't want to unhook your safety harness around your legs and drop your drawers, then adult diapers are an option. They're pretty cheap, and very absorbant. Not to mention you don't even have to move around in your stand at all. :wink: Like I said, not glamorous, but it does work. It is weird at first, but I had to use them a couple of times last year. Just a thought!


----------



## Alpha Doe

HuntinChick said:


> Okay so this isn't very glamorous, but trying to pee in a treestand isn't glamorous anyway. If you don't want to unhook your safety harness around your legs and drop your drawers, then adult diapers are an option. They're pretty cheap, and very absorbant. Not to mention you don't even have to move around in your stand at all. :wink: Like I said, not glamorous, but it does work. It is weird at first, but I had to use them a couple of times last year. Just a thought!


That would be weird! I can only think that I would sit there and laugh! It's gotta get kinda chilly after the warm feeling goes away...might even get a shiver!


----------



## HuntinChick

*It is weird!*



Alpha Doe said:


> That would be weird! I can only think that I would sit there and laugh! It's gotta get kinda chilly after the warm feeling goes away...might even get a shiver!



It is really weird. It took me a while to even try it, but they work like baby diapers. They absorb the liquid and keep it away from your skin, so you really don't feel it. It's the idea of using it that's worse than actually doing it! :confused2: The port a john things from Campmor in the earlier post looked interesting, but if you can't move much in your treestand these will work as weird as it sounds!


----------



## Alpha Doe

HuntinChick said:


> It is really weird. It took me a while to even try it, but they work like baby diapers. They absorb the liquid and keep it away from your skin, so you really don't feel it. It's the idea of using it that's worse than actually doing it! :confused2: The port a john things from Campmor in the earlier post looked interesting, but if you can't move much in your treestand these will work as weird as it sounds!


After 45 years of training...it's back to the beginning! Oh well I knew it would happen some day...just not so soon. I keep warning the kids (22yr old boy & 21 yr old girl) "someday your going to have to change my diaper!" HAHAHA


----------



## kimmiedawn

LOL, like they said earlier...look before you drop your pants. We know a guy who had to go #2 while walkin through the woods. So he stoped and droped em..Did what he had to (realizin he had no TP) used his blaze orange vest. Got up to leave and heard a voice, he look up 20 ft in a tree sat a hunter who told him he would take that vest and clean it up if he didnt want it.. LOL the guys had sat there for who knows how long and not said a word...I dont think I could do that. I myself have never had to pee when in my stand, but when ground huntin I have and I might move about 5 yrds away if I'm not in my blind. If in my blind I just use the downhill corner...:embara: I just had to share this lil story with ya, somethin to think about when in the woods this yr...:wink:


----------



## Baby Bow

This is really not a big deal. We all have to pee in a cup when we get our check-up's. I take a water bottle with me, one what has the really wide opening (like for hiking) and I just drop my pants and pee into it and then put the lid back on it. I have a fanny pack that I take up into the tree with me and it has a place that the bottle fits into and it works just great. I take TP with me and it gives me a opportunity to wipe also and I put it into the bottle as well and when I get home I pour it into the toilet and wash it out and I am good to go again. NOT A BIG DEAL! (hope that did not offend anyone)


----------



## Alpha Doe

I seem to get a wet hand every time I try to pee into one off those cups...then when I go to set it down I always hit the side of the sink...Oh well.


----------



## KimShaw1106

well when I went hunting I was really embarassed to go in the woods...I would walk quite a ways from the guys go deep into the brush and go...but now I find a tree not that far off but they cant see and I go...boy I hate peeing in the woods..I also have a very weak bladder and I was forever going..I would walk and then a few minutes later back to peeing...so I know what you are goin threw...


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

*busted last year peeing*

last year i got busted from going pee i was in a ground blind and got out to pee well needless to say while i was out and in mid stream.... along came a huge doe i missed it  even thou i did try to get my bow with my drawers dropped:embara:, this year i wont cause i will make sure i pee before i get in and wear depends or pads and bring a large zip lock bag to put them in if i have to use them while i am in there .......that reminds me i need to go and get some lol i also cut down on my drinking during the hunt alot....


----------



## SpOtFyRe

Now I'm not a hunter ... so I don't know about the scent issues.

But ... if you're worried about hanging your butt out to the wind or regressing early to Depends ... you could try the p-mate or similar product. (Google "pee like a man" and you'll find it)


----------



## tn_huntress

I try not to drink because I'd hate to climb all the way down then take all the clothes off and then pee. Men do have the advantage in this department, as they can aim... lol But I have walked off to do my business while on the ground.


----------



## Alpha Doe

I think we are all to shy...I think we should just turn around and drop em. They talk all the time about hunting with the full moon :bartstush:


----------



## tn_huntress

Alpha Doe said:


> I think we are all to shy...I think we should just turn around and drop em. They talk all the time about hunting with the full moon :bartstush:


I am not opposed to that. If you're hunting in the woods around me, you better watch out for the white cloud haha


----------



## DeeS

Guess I'm not all that shy...........if I have to go when hunting with Jumpy (very rare occasion that he goes with), I just find the nearest tree and drop 'em and go.


----------



## Penny

I don't hunt from a tree stand but I can say this.

For those looking for a container that is easy to use a Folgers coffee can works very well. If sound may be an issue simply put a paper towel in the bottom of it.

As far as scents go that I'm not sure of. What I do is spend a considerable time on the property before hand so my scent becomes common place. I had my hunting destroyed by a man who left his own scent trail during season once. I'm not sure how much gender plays a role in it but by going ahead of time it's not an issue. In my case this year we've been logging it so they are rather used to the noise and scents. 

I know a lady working construction who went over the bank one morning on a job, just as she had started to a deer came up and darn near nose kissed her. She came up over that bank with her pants still down around her ankles! 

As far as the shy factor and men around goes it's only in your mind. Men are quite aware they have the advantage on us here and tend to be quite respectful to our needs here. You really don't want to go thrashing through the brush looking for cover when your hunting and I've yet to find a man who actually wanted to watch so do what ya gotta do.


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

when out hiking around my hunting area before hand i make (what i call them) my own scrapes or marking my territory so my scent is out there! i just announce that i am going to pee......and they walk ahead and the kids make sure they are facing the other way ..i drop them and go! they .don't want to see mom going pee lol:wink: but it is different the other way they just stand off the trail and go lol with out warning i turn to talk and their they are writing their names.....


----------



## redneckarcher29

PAOUTDOORWOMAN said:


> last year i got busted from going pee i was in a ground blind and got out to pee well needless to say while i was out and in mid stream.... along came a huge doe i missed it  even thou i did try to get my bow with my drawers dropped:embara:, this year i wont cause i will make sure i pee before i get in and wear depends or pads and bring a large zip lock bag to put them in if i have to use them while i am in there .......that reminds me i need to go and get some lol i also cut down on my drinking during the hunt alot....


Thats just not right


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

redneckarcher29 said:


> Thats just not right


Im with him ^


----------



## shaftgiver09

*You've got a special talent!!!!*

Not only can you make babies, but by just simply hanging over the edge of your stand you have your own deer attractant especially around that friendly time of each month. I know it's not what you may want to hear, but it's like ringing the mating bell. Hang a used rocket on a tree and the bucks will come especially from mid November to Mid -December. You asked.. you got an answer here.


----------



## Horses&Hunting

Thats just gross. lolol. Not to sound nasty or gross by any means. But I hate the fact that I have to touch those during that time of the month lol. I do have a question tho. Still haven't really gotten a straight answer. lol. What do you do, if you have the runs really bad? Do you stay in the woods or go home? I asked this same question when I worked at a place that did trail rides. The lady just laughed and said I was weird. I mean if you have to go and theres no holding back, what do you do in a case like that? Is what I would like to know. If it were me. I'm all woods. lol.


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

I just do it! Usually on an afternoon hunt I am fine if I go before I walk in, sometimes in the morning I have too, but I just do it. I don't climb down


----------



## buckeye_girl

I learned in the Army to hold it until I was given permission to go. If I don't give myself permission then.............


----------



## rapture05

*I love yall*



shaftgiver09 said:


> Not only can you make babies, but by just simply hanging over the edge of your stand you have your own deer attractant especially around that friendly time of each month. I know it's not what you may want to hear, but it's like ringing the mating bell. Hang a used rocket on a tree and the bucks will come especially from mid November to Mid -December. You asked.. you got an answer here.



I ask my Girlfriend the other day to save me all her Used Tampons for the rut. Needless to say she wasn't amused but i wasn't joking. I want to see if it works. If it work then I have my own walking manufacturer of Tinks 69!!! Also, this is for all the crafty ladies out there!! I found this site on the internet and almost pissed my self.. Enjoy 

Here is the site http://www.tamponcrafts.com/


----------



## shaftgiver09

*Go home*

Just go home and go.


----------



## harleyryder

PAOUTDOORWOMAN said:


> last year i got busted from going pee i was in a ground blind and got out to pee well needless to say while i was out and in mid stream.... along came a huge doe i missed it  even thou i did try to get my bow with my drawers dropped:embara:, this year i wont cause i will make sure i pee before i get in and wear depends or pads and bring a large zip lock bag to put them in if i have to use them while i am in there .......that reminds me i need to go and get some lol i also cut down on my drinking during the hunt alot....


The number one way to get a deer to appear is to set your bow down and drop your drawers, works everytime !!!:embara:


----------



## archery_angel

I have never hunted from a tree stand before but I hunt with one other women and the rest a re men and I agree that they are pretty respectful when our issues arise, when I started hunting I asked my husband what he wanted me to do and he told me to just do what I needed to do. I would just make a judgement call depending on the situation at the time, if you aren't seeing anything then climb down if there is stuff moving around then try to hold it.:star:


----------



## cptleo1

Two years ago my lady figured she was good enough with her bow and decided she wanted to go deer hunting with me.

Happy days !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We went shopping and got her camo, climber, safety belt and such.

I/we practice in the back yard shooting from our stands at 3Ds in full gear
so there will be no surprises in the field.

She took to climbing really well and felt comfortable @ 15' - plenty high enough.

During one of these sessions the subject of relief while in a tree stand came up.

I explained that for years I used a pee bottle but discovered that the scent really didn't bother the deer and I now just let it fly as needed and thats that.

Now she is a good girl, modest but practical, she thought climbing down would make way to much noise.

She also felt if I could do it, so could she.

I tried to explain there were differences in technique between us and climbing down was probably her best option.

Wrong answer !

She felt if I could do it, so could she.

She wanted to try it - I decide to keep my mouth shut and see where this is going.

She gets in her climber and gets about 3 feet up the tree and sets up her safety belt and bow holder and just sits there - I decide to keep my mouth shut.

She announces "I can do this."

I decide it is time to open my mouth and inform her that this might be more than the local teenage boys could stand and it might be in the best interests of the family's reputation to wait till we were in a more secluded spot than the back ward to continue the experiment.

She blushed (which she does rarely) and announced she wasn't going TO DO IT - just to see IF she could do it.

I decided we had lived here long enough and probably needed to move any way.

"GO AHEAD", says I.(my turn to blush).

After a second or two she stands up and takes her safety harness off, unzips her coveralls,which drop to her knees, (she has shorts and a t-shirt on under them)

She shuffles her feet, turns around and assumes the necessary position.

I decide to keep my mouth shut.

She proudly announces, "I told you I could do this !", "What do you think ?"

I realize that we have taken our relationship to a new level and that now is not the time for laughter (she looked so proud).

I inform her that I did not completely understand the mechanics involved, but from my observation spot it looked like she will be peeing on the stand - not off it.

"You might be right"

More shuffling of her feet and a change in the angle of the dangle.

"This will work !"

I say, "If you say so I can't argue - You are the professional."

"Now get down from there I think I hear SIRENS coming."


----------



## cmp189ap

*I have the answer!!!*

I go hunting with my husband a lot and we sit in a double tree stand. I found a website whizbiz.com which advertises as devices that you just put over yourself and you can literally pee like a man. I can pee from the tree stand exactly like my husband does. The best part is you don't have to take down your pants. Just unbutton the top button (or if you wear mens overalls open the zipper) and you can go. The product is pretty cheap. I think like $25. It comes from Austrailia and was made for women in extreme conditions. It was tested on mountain climbers and researchers in Antarctica. The best part is you shake it when your done and it is ready for the next time. You can even throw it in the washing machine and it fits in your pocket. It tells you on the website that if you feel uncomfortable at first to try it in the shower. We also have bought one for each of our two daughters for when we go hiking or ATVing. The first time I used it I was unsure if it would work the way they advertise it. It sure does. I have recommended it to every female I know and they have used it with great results.


----------



## Artemis1979

OH my goodness, I just laughed so hard. I'm new to archery and hunting and so I've been checking out the forums. Thank you so much for your tips and honesty. It really does help. I'll have to discuss this with my boyfriend but I must say, I don't care how much I love him, he's not getting my tampons!


----------



## jamied_2008

That is just soooo wrong!


----------

